# The Air Force Master Blaster vs. the Electric Leaf Blower



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I talk about the pros and cons of both the Air Force Master Blaster by Metro, and a standard electric leaf blower. I give the insight that I have from using both devices for a few years. You may find my conclusion surprising so kick your feet up and hear my take.

One thing that people like to suggest is the use of compressed air. Compressor tanks have a nasty little habit of collecting dirt and water in the bottom of them. If your compressor lines are not properly filtered and the tank and filters are not checked and maintained often, you risk the chance at sandblasting your paint with debris. NOT a smart scenario. Compressed air can also do damage to emblems and decals if you get too close to the car. Thus, I never recommend the use of compressed air to dry a car with. I know first hand how much of a hassle it is to maintain pneumatic lines as that was one of my responsibilities at the Motorola depot that I worked for years ago. No compressed air!

Another thing you must take into consideration if you plan to buy a Master Blaster is the amperage that the unit draws. You must have a 20-amp outlet to use the device at full tilt or it will shut down the line that you plug it into. It draws a hefty 19-amps on full tilt so understand that before you plug it up and turn it on.

If you decide to purchase the Master Blaster, this link on Metro's website shows all of the authorized resellers of Metro's products. Take a look at them as you may find one close to you, which will keep you from incurring shipping charges if you can pick it up locally. Otherwise, check out this link for the electric leaf blower that I would recommend.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting point of view...I have to agree totally with you though.

Always been of this thought. I know my dad bought one when he was in the USA years and years ago and it was only $99 inc shipping....just shows what the magic "D" word added to an item will do to the price and profit margins!


----------

